# GT Backwoods Rahmen und Gabel 1995, frage zum Zeit-/Versicherungswert oder Gutachten



## metulski (22. April 2010)

Edit: Hab im vorigen Thread die Überschrift cersaut und konnte nicht editieren, deshalb erneut reingestellt, shame on me!

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte mein "gepimptes" GT Backwoods für die Versicherung schätzen lassen, da es weit vom Originalzustand ist.

Ein mir bekannter Fahrradhändler um die Ecke macht es für wenig Geld und will dementsprechend wenig arbeit damit haben.

Hat jemand eine Idee, mit wieviel usen man einen 1995 GT Backwoods in Ball-Burnished 7005er Alu angeben kann und was die zugeh. starre Stahlgabel gekostet hat?
In welcher Preisliga bewegen wir uns da?


----------



## metulski (22. April 2010)

Korrektur....
Laut http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html ist es ein 1997er, nicht das Gehampel mit Acera/Alivio, sondern ausgeliefert mit STX/LX.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, hoofe mir kann jemand helfen:
Lt. dem Katalog haben Arrowhead, Tempest, Backwoods und Eicochet hitzebehandeltes 7005er Aluminium als Rahmenmaterial (nicht konifiziert), Terramoto einen 1-fach und Avalanche einen 2-fach konifizierten Rahmen. Wenn ich über mein Unterrohr streichle (tu ich gern  ), ist das alles andere als gerade, sondern wandelt sich vorne von (leicht) hochkant oval über seitlich oval zu wieder hochkant oval zum Tretlager hin.

Verstehe ich nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (22. April 2010)

Wenn es tatsächlich für die Versicherung ist, so zählt einzig der Wiederbeschaffungswert.

Hier mal ne Hausnummer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-backwoods-Mountainbike-Mtb-/130374194303
http://cgi.ebay.de/VINTAGE-GT-BACKW...ewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash=item5ad8d1b83f


----------



## metulski (23. April 2010)

Hey Sascha,
das ist ja "mein rahmen" mit der gleichen decalfarbe 

wiederbeschaffungswert... von was?
ein gt backwoods von 1997? - gibts nicht mehr, siehe folgendem:
ein gleichwertiges rad mit baugleichen teilen? dann reden wir von einem 1997er Rahmen, 1997er Gabel, 1997er Sattelstütze, 1997er Vorbau und "Rest" in "sehr viel hochwertiger" mit Bauteilen "nach 2005", meistens 2008 und 2010er Varianten!

Spätestens hier würd ich der Versicherung den Vogel zeigen:
"Das Hardtail ....mit zT. stärkeren Gebrauchsspuren (Mtb halt).
Die Schaltung/Bremsen laufen Problemlos,jedoch macht die Federgabel bei längeren fahrten Knackgeräusche, am besten sollte das ganze Bike vor weiterbenutzung erst mal gewartet bzw. die Felgen zentriert werden ...!"

Diesen Wartungszustand hat mein Fahrrad nicht, alles "gewartet" und "zentriert".

Auch wenns in der GT-Seele weh tut folgendes zu schreiben:
Das billigste an meinem Rad ist der Rahmennummer-tragende-(zur Identifizierung notwendige)Alustrebenkrams mit Eisenforke vorne dran. Der rest spielt 3 Ligen höher! Das der Teil, der in der Mitte alles zusammenhält, kann ich nicht glauben 

Telefoniere morgen mal mit der Versicherung, nichts für ungut und danke für Deine Info, aber ich hoffe Du irrst


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2010)

kann man nicht einfach den rahmen auf ne summe x versichern? ich meine der beitrag richtet sich doch nach der versicherungssumme. wenn du sagst dein rad ist dir 1000 wert dann gibst du das so an und gut. die rechnen dir den beitrag aus und man zahlt entsprechend.

gibt doch genügend menschen die abgefrackte häuser kaufen und auf summe x versichern. 2 jahre später schlägt zufällig ein blitz in das denkmalgeschützte renovierungsbedürftige haus ein und man kann endlich für die versicherungssume was neues hinstellen.


----------



## metulski (25. April 2010)

Zur Info:

Habe bei meiner Hausratsversicherung angerufen. Die Originalrechnung von meinem Fahrrad ist mehr oder minder irrelevant. Wenn ich ein Gutachten/Kostennachweis der verbauten Teile liefere, dann bezahlen die das auf Neuwert, d.h. es ist nicht relevant was das Rad gekostet hat, da es kaum was mit dem auf der Rechnung zu tun hat.

D.h. selbst die Originalrechnung würde mir den Kaufpreis + Teuerungsrate der letzten Jahre einbringen, bzw. es würde ermittelt, was ein gleichwertiges Rad kostet.


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2010)

also bist du so schlau wie vorher


----------



## metulski (25. April 2010)

Naja,
ich weiss jetzt, das ich Nachweise liefern kann, welche Teile an dem Rad verbaut sind und diese kann ich an die Versicherung übergeben.

D.h.: Teileliste mit den Preisen der Teile ergibt eine Summe, welche abgedeckt ist. Im Zweifel kriege ich die volle Versicherungssumme, wenns höher als der Versicherungswert ist. Erste Liste zeigt: ich muss aufstocken 

Ich hab immer noch keinen Preis für einen GT Rahmen und -Gabel finden können


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2010)

also ich hab für meinen gut erhaltenen backwoods rahmen im forum glaub 100 oder 120 bezahlt.als rahmenset mit stahlgabel würde ich auch mal pauschal so einordnen. je nachdem wie grad der kurs usw ist.


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

sorry,dass ich mich jetzt hier einklinke,aber ist das überhaupt möglich ein altes MTB schätzen zu lassen?
Meine Radhändler kennen entweder kein GT-LTS od. sagen "kauf dir was gescheites Neues"
Beim KFZ kenne ich Gutachter u. was das kostet,aber beim Bike?
Orig. Rechnungen habe ich ja von dem meisten zeugs,was verbaut ist/war>aber eben alles in DM oder Schilling.

Dann wegen Versicherung:
Welche Versicherung macht das den?

Sorry für offtopic,aber das würde mich jetzt echt interesseiren u. ich hoffe es macht dem topiceröffner nichts aus,wenn ich das hier frage..

Gruß
Tom


----------



## metulski (4. Mai 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> sorry,dass ich mich jetzt hier einklinke,aber ist das überhaupt möglich ein altes MTB schätzen zu lassen?
> ....
> Beim KFZ kenne ich Gutachter u. was das kostet,aber beim Bike?
> Orig. Rechnungen habe ich ja von dem meisten zeugs,was verbaut ist/war>aber eben alles in DM oder Schilling.
> ...



Hi Tom,

die Frage ist doch völlig legitim.....Ich will hier jetzt keine Werbung machen, aber da gefragt wurde:
Es ist die Generali und hat das unter Hausrat, da kannste das Bike (wie bei den meisten Versicherungen) bis 5% der Hausratsversicherungssumme versichern. Ausschlaggebend war nicht unbedingt die Fahrradabsicherung, aber 24/7-Schutz auch ausserhalb der Wohnung ist ein Argument. Anheben der Versicherungssumme von ~1100 auf ~2000 (Neuwertversicherung) kostet mich ~30 p.a. extra, das ist m.E. OK.
Der Fahrradhändler macht nicht wirklich ein Gutachten, sondern ich schreibe ne Liste der verbauten Teile und der Preise, welche ich in der Internetrecherche gefunden habe. Er stempelt mir ab, das die Teile lt. Liste verbaut sind, leistet also einen externen Nachweis, das es das Bike so gibt. Laut einem Anruf in der Hotline der Versicherung bestätigen die mir, dasse das Rad mit dem Wert akzeptieren und auch versichern.

Hätte ich ne Liste mit Altteilen, würden die die auch akzeptieren. Die Versicherung hätte meine 1996er-Rechnung über ~1800DM auch akzeptiert, war halt komplett, bzw. "pimped by dealer" 

zu


> "kauf dir was gescheites Neues"



War beim Stadler um an einem Samstag um 19:50Uhr das Tretlager rausholen zu lassen, da es festgegammelt war (Respekt an die Crew)...sehr geil...einer ruft "reiss doch nicht so an dem alten GT rum!!!" und eine Mechanikerbox weiter kam gleich "ein altes GT, wo?", das wiederrum hat der nächste Mechaniker gehört und dann standen die zu viert um das Bike herum....ist nicht das erste mal, das man sich bei Händlern sehr positiv über die Kisten äußert 
Nur der Verkäufer von 1996 hat sich beschwert:
"Entweder die werden geklaut oder man hat nen Unfall, sonst fähr man die ewig, so verdient man kein Geld!" 

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Infos mit der Versicherung>jetzt sollte ich nur noch ne Hausratsversicherung haben...
Mal bei meiner Versicherung nachfragen...

Zu dem (dummen)Spruch vom Händler gebe ich nicht viel,weil ich nur in den Laden schaun muss bzw. weis was er an Räder verkauft
Aber es gab auch schon possitive Äusserungen,oder aber "hast auch Probleme mit Rahmenrisse"?
Ich:"nee,warum,sollte ich die haben nach 13 Jahren?"

Gruß
Tom


----------



## metulski (5. Mai 2010)

Rahmenrisse, sehr gut....
1 Nachbar hat mein Rad nach dem umbau gesehen und meinte nur "neu, sieht cool aus" - "Ne, renoviert, ist 14 ahre alt und hat über 25.000km aufm Buckel!" und ich bin nicht derjenige, der das Ding nach jeder benutzung poliert, eher im gegenteil


----------

